# Peep rotation



## gcjhawk (Dec 10, 2008)

The dealer should have been able to take a half twist out or add a half twist to your string to bring your peep to center. I did this with mine but you have to have a bow press.


----------



## Splix (Jun 9, 2010)

try moving your D-loop and having the dealer tighten it down. Thats what most peep rotation is from, the d-loop has slipped or always slips when you draw.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

Splix said:


> try moving your D-loop and having the dealer tighten it down. Thats what most peep rotation is from, the d-loop has slipped or always slips when you draw.


do what?


----------



## jacobw (Aug 6, 2011)

yep just move your d-loop and re-tighten and you will be back in business


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm sorry, but adjusting your d-loop is a quick remedy, not a cure, for your problem. Your string is stretching and you need to add twists to keep it in spec and keep your peep aligned properly. Setting your peep at rest won't give you the full story, either. Sometimes strings will rotate slightly as you draw, especially when they are still stretching. Regardless of where the peep is facing at rest, draw the bow and determine how many twists you need to align the peep. It may be facing off in one direction at rest, and look all out of whack, but you're not looking through it at rest.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

If these are the original Mathews strings, they don't have a good reputation. If the string hasn't settled down in 150 shots, it's a poorly made string or there is damage. A properly made & correctly installed string shouldn't twist like that, ever, not from the first arrow. Get some new strings. 

A peep doesn't just start twisting for no reason. Did your shop check for a broken strand under the serving. If he didn't, you might want to look for another shop. 

Allen


----------



## joaxe (Sep 7, 2006)

This should help...

http://www.bowmancustomstrings.com/BCS/html/peep_rotation.html

Joe


----------



## Quackersmacker1 (May 1, 2011)

I shoot the same thing & like one said the dealer should have turned your string & that problem will be fixed.


----------



## Rage76 (May 9, 2009)

U hit the nail on the head i got 3 buddy's who got new z7s and all have had the same problem their strings SUCK they put custom strings on them all good now !!! It kills me the money we spend on bows we shouldnt half to deal with this crap with any bow,but MATHEWS is the worse i have seen in a long time for sure!!


aread said:


> If these are the original Mathews strings, they don't have a good reputation. If the string hasn't settled down in 150 shots, it's a poorly made string or there is damage. A properly made & correctly installed string shouldn't twist like that, ever, not from the first arrow. Get some new strings.
> 
> A peep doesn't just start twisting for no reason. Did your shop check for a broken strand under the serving. If he didn't, you might want to look for another shop.
> 
> Allen


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Buy a new string.


----------



## JPW77 (Jan 26, 2004)

Look at the T.R.U. Ball Speed Loop with peep aligner. I have a good custom string on my bow and after 2 different bow shops installing and re-installing my peep it was still turning on me. The peep aligner solved my problem.


----------



## Maui Rhino (Mar 13, 2010)

Along the same lines as JPW77's answer, you can also look at the various metal D-loops, such as the Ultra-Nock. Many years ago, I used one to bring my peep around to the right alignment at full draw. This was before I learned that the proper fix is to put it in a press and either add twists to the string, or and flip a strand from one side of the peep to the other.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Get another dealer to work on y9ur bow. If you have a press, first observe how much your peep is off and in what direction. This is important as the peep rotates when you loosen the string in the press. say it is 1/4 turn off to your right. Put in press and release tension, remove string from cam (either one, I like to use the bottom one)m then place the string on the cam and pull as hard as you can, then keeping tension on the string rotate the string where the peep is slanting away from you when holding the bow in an upright position.. Then smooth out the string behind the hand putting tension on it ensuring the peep is straight and vertical. Then, holding the loop between index finder and thumb slide under cam and place on stop and place string on cam. Let enough tension off so that the string is tight and see if it is pointed straight back tilting away from you, i.e., top of peep towards string and bottom of peep toward riser.If not exactly straight repeat process uni; it is. Do not worry about d loop orientation at this point. Fully relax the bow and ensure it is still in correct position. If the loop is off. Firmly hold the string and rotate the d loop one side at a time until straight back.

If after shooting it a while it is a little off, go back and do it again and that should be the last time.

There are many other ways to do this but this is the only way that you do not have to fool with it each shot. The aggravation of doing this fiddling eventually causes irritation, so just do it right, no training the peep, setting the loop off set, etc. It will work but you need a press or someone who knows what they are doing.

To me a correctly aligned peep makes shooting so much more pleasurable.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
You could try the Prohunter peep. It has 3 string grooves instead of 2 and sits horizontaly when the bow is at rest. No matter how the string turns the peep stays alinged. A similar one is the Shurz a Peep http://www.quicksarchery.co.uk/superbasket/product/2120/PA33+Shurz+a+Peep+
Phil


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

First, this is a tuning issue even if you are trying to fix it yourself. This thread should be in General Archery.

Most peep rotation comes from having the two bundles of strands on either side of the peep not segregated into one group from each side of the loop that go to and from the post on the cam/wheel. You can try, but it takes extreme luck to get this straight just by randomly moving strands. IMO the way to do it is to remove the servings above the peep, separate the groups properly and tie a thread around one set so the 'middle' is marked for you. Then reserve the string, twist it up, and reinstall.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

maxwell112 said:


> I think this has already been talked about, but how do fix my peep from over rotating? I took it to my local dealer and he could not fix it. ***? Im shooting a 2010 z7 with about 150 shots on it. Using a meta blu peep. This caused me to miss a 4x4 white tail (8 pointer if your from the south!). It was all good, then as luck had it when i pulled back all I could see was the blu of my peep. Any help would be great. Thanks guy's and gals.
> 
> Maxwell112


can the pos stock string for starters, go with a custom string and your peep problem will be gone with that garbage factory string. You would wind up bringing it to your dealer every other week putting twists in


----------



## labs4life (May 10, 2009)

Splix said:


> try moving your D-loop and having the dealer tighten it down. Thats what most peep rotation is from, the d-loop has slipped or always slips when you draw.


Negative Ghost Rider!
It is from strings settling in. Zebra strings are the world's worst. Sorry Mathew's guys


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Good strings are the permanent fix. By 150 shots the strings would be settled if they were good ones. Moving strands, moving D-Loop over, putting a twist in are only short term solutions if you have marginal strings. 

Only other thing you could do would be put in one of the "eye snapper" peeps that has the rubber tube. That's the cheapest solution and will keep it straight no matter how bad your strings are. 

BTW, you might be better served in the future if you could find a dealer that was a bit more knowledgeable.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

labs4life said:


> Negative Ghost Rider!
> It is from strings settling in. Zebra strings are the world's worst. Sorry Mathew's guys



I would second, third and fourth that statement!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AngelRa (Nov 15, 2010)

In my case my C4 with factory Zebra string hold the peep almost perfectly straight from rest to full draw. My Apex 8 with an aftermarket string is off center at rest and rotates to position at full draw. They both work but my Zebra seems better.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

I think most factory strings are a hit or miss from all manufactures. You either get a good one or one that you might as well take off and replace as soon as you get them.


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

"Get new strings" seems to be the answer to everything, from peep rotation to noisy bows to broadhead tuning. Just moneywhip it.

Really? You want dude to drop $100 on a custom string, which, by the way, will probably do the same thing?

Have the shop put in a half twist or a twist or a twist and a half or whatever. Shoot a hundred arrows at the shop. Leave when the peep rotates as it should. Not a big deal.


----------



## redrivergar (Aug 7, 2010)

Mordekyle said:


> "Get new strings" seems to be the answer to everything, from peep rotation to noisy bows to broadhead tuning. Just moneywhip it.
> 
> Really? You want dude to drop $100 on a custom string, which, by the way, will probably do the same thing?
> 
> Have the shop put in a half twist or a twist or a twist and a half or whatever. Shoot a hundred arrows at the shop. Leave when the peep rotates as it should. Not a big deal.


 What he said!


----------



## labs4life (May 10, 2009)

I have been there and done that!! Those Zebra strings will continue to creep as he shoots. It makes no difference to me what he does. I was giving my advice, which I think is what he asked for. Not mine in particular, but advice. You did the same thing, give advice. 

In my experience, those strings will settle for a little while and then start creeping again. You can't predict it and you can't control it which is why I said those strings are junk!



Mordekyle said:


> "Get new strings" seems to be the answer to everything, from peep rotation to noisy bows to broadhead tuning. Just moneywhip it.
> 
> Really? You want dude to drop $100 on a custom string, which, by the way, will probably do the same thing?
> 
> Have the shop put in a half twist or a twist or a twist and a half or whatever. Shoot a hundred arrows at the shop. Leave when the peep rotates as it should. Not a big deal.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

Rage76 said:


> U hit the nail on the head i got 3 buddy's who got new z7s and all have had the same problem their strings SUCK they put custom strings on them all good now !!! It kills me the money we spend on bows we shouldnt half to deal with this crap with any bow,but MATHEWS is the worse i have seen in a long time for sure!!



I agree the zebra/barracuda strings are definitely lacking. However, they settled on my EZ7 after about 100 shots and all is good, for now. Luckily my best friend is the bow tech at our local dealer, and he's damn good.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

Mordekyle said:


> "Get new strings" seems to be the answer to everything, from peep rotation to noisy bows to broadhead tuning. Just moneywhip it.
> 
> Really? You want dude to drop $100 on a custom string, which, by the way, will probably do the same thing?
> 
> Have the shop put in a half twist or a twist or a twist and a half or whatever. Shoot a hundred arrows at the shop. Leave when the peep rotates as it should. Not a big deal.


the string on that bow is garbage flat out, putting a twist in will become a common occurrence. He will be at the proshop constantly, and furthermore a good custom set of strings will not do the same thing. I went through this with 3 different strings (all mathews zebra crap strings). If I didnt have a press and followed your advice, I would probably have quit archery out of sheer frustration over a simple fix solved by a new string


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

Mordekyle said:


> "Get new strings" seems to be the answer to everything, from peep rotation to noisy bows to broadhead tuning. Just moneywhip it


New strings have nothing to do with a noisy bow nor with broadhead tuning. Those are completely separate issues and are solved differently. Many tuning corrections have nothing at all to do with money. "Get new strings" is most definitely NOT the answer to everything.



> Really? You want dude to drop $100 on a custom string, which, by the way, will probably do the same thing?


No, he doesn't have to drop $100 on a custom string set. There are plenty available for less. Which ones? Lots of recommendations on AT if one cares to do a search. And no, they won't do the same thing if they come from a quality string maker.

He doesn't even have to buy a new set if he gets a tubed peep. If he does, he could probably string his bow with shoelaces and his peep would stay straight. That's the purpose of tubed peeps. To keep the peep in align if you're using crap strings.



> Have the shop put in a half twist or a twist or a twist and a half or whatever. Shoot a hundred arrows at the shop. Leave when the peep rotates as it should. Not a big deal.


His dealer was clueless on how to fix it, per the original post. It's unlikely that "the shop" will know what "put in a half twist" even means. If they'd had a clue, he wouldn't have started this thread.

After 150 shots, the string ought to be settled. No guarantee that another 100 or 200 or 300 is going to make any difference. And it's quite possible he'll be running back every few hundred shots to have another twist put in. I've personally had that experience with bad strings. I got fed up, bought a good set and didn't have any more peep twisting.


----------



## philhoney (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi,
Have another look at post 15 above. I'm not kidding, with these peeps it doesn't matter how far your string twists and turns the peep is always aligned.
I shoot an 08 Reflex Musky and still have the original Fuse strings and cables which are starting to look a bit fuzzy but since fitting the 3 groove peep I have had no problems at all with the peep lining up.
Phil


----------



## Mordekyle (Aug 8, 2011)

[Hunter 123

FONT=Arial Black]New strings have nothing to do with a noisy bow nor with broadhead tuning. Those are completely separate issues and are solved differently. Many tuning corrections have nothing at all to do with money. "Get new strings" is most definitely NOT the answer to everything.[/FONT]

EXACTLY my point. "Get new strings" seems the kneejerk answer for every problem someone comes on here with, from broadhead tuning to peep roatation, to broken string tamers to unfaithful wives to bad credit.

No, he doesn't have to drop $100 on a custom string set. There are plenty available for less. Which ones? Lots of recommendations on AT if one cares to do a search.

How much less? I don't consider $75 from 60x strings to be significantly less. Especially if the local shop doesn't want to put them on for free. 

Totally agree with you on the tubed peep. Like most of us, though, he probably doesn't want to deal with the noise or the maintenance or the smack in the eye when it breaks loose.

It's too bad his shop didn't have a clue. I have only been to a couple shops, who have both been very knowledgable and a pleasure to work with. They are the ones who put on my Winner's Choice string/cable (for $120) which, by the way, needed a half twist after a dozen shots. After that, they haven't moved.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

Many ways to handle this with out new strings.Most peep rotation is caused by the serving and not the strings.You can "flip" individual strands to make the peep rotate correctly.Play with serving,Twist the string etc.. Most people just throw 100 out the window and hope for the best..Shooters have been dealing with rotating peeps forever....With the new fibers it amazes me how many people just swap strings for no reason.Most of the time it is from improper set up...If a shop can't deal with peep rotation...How can they deal with cam rotation??.


----------



## maxwell112 (May 17, 2010)

Ok Guys, Thanks for all of the info. Like I said I'm new to the site. This brop should have gone into tuning.( MY BAD! ) I took all of your advice into consideration and have tried several tips. (Thanks) I have come to the conclusion that I might want to try an new set of strings. I put W/Choice on my switchback a few years ago and never had a prob with it ever. (best Bow I have ever owned) I will prob try one more time to get it right with the FACTORY strings. I ran about 50 more shots through it just to make sure all the settling was done. This is a great bow, but this is starting to piss me off. I caught a tip on you tube from Korbins archery about moving the serving up or down to fix rotation have any of you tried this? I don't have a press so this process is taking me a while. I will keep you updated as I will be trying it this weekend. Late season opens NOV. 23 up here in WA. so I gotta get it fixed. Thanks again. Maxwell


----------



## bawls (Jan 29, 2011)

labs4life said:


> Negative Ghost Rider!
> It is from strings settling in. Zebra strings are the world's worst. Sorry Mathew's guys


I don't know... I know of a few custom guys on here that have strings on par with the other bad strings so choose your builder wisely! I agree though, Stock strings are never going to be worth a crap. I got 35 shots out of the strings on my new elite pulse before I had 1/4" of serving separation. Elite sent me a new string and said that they were going with a new string builder because the one that they had this year was garbage. Sad thing is, the string builder that they told me they were going to be switching to is also crap lol.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Get some new strings and then eliminate the dang peep with an Anchor Sight. You should be able to find a deal on one here on AT in the classifieds.


----------



## HomeBoy (Aug 7, 2011)

Great Advice! Best article I have seen on how to tame peep rotation.


----------



## maxwell112 (May 17, 2010)

any way u can post this on youtube for all of us to use? Thanks Maxwell


----------

